# One Winged Pidge



## Laurie (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi there all
I've thoroughly enjoyed reading all of your trials, tribulations & success stories. As a relatively new pigeon owner, I definately have more questions than answers and find myself usually just "wingin" it.
I rescued an abandoned one winged pigeon from a motel about a year ago. Some seriously seedy people were keeping her in a shoe box and left her in the room when they checked out. Word had it that his name was Homer and he was antisocial and vicious. Well, "Homer" layed an egg last week and is now Pigeau (with a dramatic french accent). She is, as I'm sure you can guess, a sweet, gentle, social, facinating creature. My problem is this: Obviously she can't fly, she tries sometimes and crashes- she lives on my front porch where she can enjoy the views & fresh air, but is still safe, but I feel like she's bored and I often feel guilty about her being alone & flightless. I have fixed her rather large cage up with perches & ladders & various "toys", but am wondering if she could use a friend- maybe another pigeon or another type of bird. Quite frankly, I'm not a serious bird lover although Pigeau is the best loved pet in my home. She is seriously messy- spending so much time indoors. I'm just feeding her grocery store wild bird food- isn't there something out there a little better than that? Should I put her outside? I have tons of space and a barnyard with chickens & goats (yes, cats- no dogs). She loves to perch on my shoulder and preen me and take baths, but I'm feeling like there may a be a quality of life issue here. A bird that can't fly is a sad thing. As I re-read my note here, I realize that Pigeau is probably fine & I should go back to my therapist to discuss guilt related topics!! But, I thought that this group might be able to give me some advice. Thanks a bunch. Laurie


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Hi and welcome to Pigeontalk!

Thanks for saving Pigeau from her previously scary surroundings, she's one lucky bird to have found you! I think Pigeau is happy, and she may even think of you as her "mate" (with the preening and all that). If you put her outside you'll want to construct a predator proof cage with hardwire cloth.

My pigeons eat a dove and quail mix, but most people feed thier pigeons a pigeon mix.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, Pigeau wouldn't be the only one winged bird on the forum--have you read about Mr. Squeaks? Part I:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=10194

Part II:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=10195

Pidgey


----------



## Laurie (Jun 1, 2006)

Where can I get ideas or specs for building a predator proof pigeon cage? Should I leave her seed bowl stocked so she can eat free will, or is rationing better? I do know that she'll always eat her favorites. Also, do I need to clip her toenails? Whats the deal with this crazy dance she does where she struts away from me about 3 feet and rushes back towards me while quatting down, puffing up her feathers & cooing? Do these questions even make sense?


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

That means you're her mate! Congrats, I've had a pigeon for a "mate" 12 years running!

Somebody will come along with aviary plans.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

You can get an abrasive brick for her to perch on and that'll help with the toenails but only a little.

Where basically are you? We may have a rehabber in your area that could give you another unreleasable pigeon for her or could provide you with some local knowledge of where to get the best food, etc.

Pidgey


----------



## Laurie (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks for all the advice. I would definately consider taking in another bird that couldn't be released. I live on the Eatern Shore of Virginia- close to Virginia Beach, Norfolk, Chesapeake etc. If you cna point me towards a rehabber, that would be great! Laurie


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

This is a list (it's not terribly complete) of various resources including pigeon-friendly vets and rehabbers, including three in Virginia:

http://www.pigeon-life.net/prd.htm

One's pretty far inland and the other two are up near D.C. I didn't look in North Carolina. Since we're not in a great hurry, we can make a search of it and see what we can find in your area. Usually, there's a wildlife friendly vet in the big cities that may know of a network of rehabbers. You might be able to call around to some vets in the biggest city near you and see if you can find one like that.

Pidgey


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Laurie,

Thank you for taking such good care of Pigeau.

Here is what an actual pigeon mix contains:

http://purgrain.com/ingredients.htm


Perhaps this link will help you to locate an avian vet in your area:

http://aav.org/vet-lookup/


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Laurie said:


> Where can I get ideas or specs for building a predator proof pigeon cage? Should I leave her seed bowl stocked so she can eat free will, or is rationing better? I do know that she'll always eat her favorites. Also, do I need to clip her toenails? Whats the deal with this crazy dance she does where she struts away from me about 3 feet and rushes back towards me while quatting down, puffing up her feathers & cooing? Do these questions even make sense?



Hi Laurie and welcome to Pigeon Talk.....Pigeau definitely thinks she's found a mate in you , and while you may feel as though she is being robbed of the good life.....I think she probably figures she's found it. If she's laying eggs for you as well, I would say, always keep water and seed right by her nest so that she can eat what she wants when she wants it. She is after all doing nest chores by herself. Hopefully she gets up and gives herself a break from time to time. Our resource section has a link to the main Pigeon Supply Houses (links are supplied within),and also, it would be good to have a supply of grit always on hand for her as well especially if laying eggs. Vanhee Products puts out a Vitamin/Mineral supplement which can be sprinkled on top of seed or grit or in a seperate bowl which also has D3 in it...essential for an indoor bird.

We do have an adoption section that you could keep an eye on, perhaps a 
disabled or otherwise unreleasable pigeon will be placed for adoption there and you could always make arrangements to ship. There is also a site called PetFinders which frequently has pigeons in its' listings up for adoption.

Here's a link to Petfinder's:

http://search.petfinder.com/search/...irginia+Beach,+VA&preview=1&scope=1&x=13&y=11

A link to our resource section:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=25

And within the Resource section, a thread on Lofts:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=12912

A thread for Pigeon Supply Houses:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9455

I think you'll find Global's and Foy's to be the closest to you although they all ship. Regarding Petfinder's, it's up to the individual shelter as to whether or not they will ship. Some are willing to ship if you will make the arrangements and supply the shipping box, in the interest of placing the bird. If you explain that you are interested in finding a mate for another unreleasable pigeon, they may be more inclined.

fp

Another thought.....there are no real do's and don'ts regarding whether or not the bird should live indoors or out, although having an outdoors predator-proof aviary is great in terms of excersize and sunshine. Many members do keep them indoors, if you'll notice Mr. Squeaks, he has a flight suit on to help his owner with the 'house keeping' aspect of indoor living. I think it is up to you what you would like to cultivate in the relationship as long as Pigeau is loved and well cared for, which she obviously is.


----------

